# billing 77080 with 77081 on same day



## wilsontheresa@optonline.net (Jan 24, 2014)

Our client is performing both studies on the same patient on the same date of service.  We are getting CCI edit denials.  Are these codes allowed to be billed together with a modifier?  According to Encoder Pro, mod 59 is NOT an allowable modifier yet iit indicates that these codes CAN be billed together if a modifier is used.


----------

